# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  مشاوره برای نحوه تقسیم بندی و مطالعه برای کنکور 95 ( لطفا کمک کنید دوستان )

## Ab0lfazl_97

سلام دوستان
نمازو و روزه تون قبول حق باشه.

من سال دوم تجربی رو به پایان بردم و از مهر به امید خدا سال سوم رو شروع میکنم.
تا الان از هیچ موسسه ای استفاده نکردم نه قلمچی نه گزینه دو و نه .....
معدل امسالم 17.08 شد که اصلا راضی نبودم.

از اینا بگذریم .....
من میخوام برای کنکور از تابستون امسال آماده شم و کم کاریم در طی سال قبل رو کمی جبران کنم ولی هیچ برنامه ای در رابطه با اینه* چه درس هایی رو بخونم*  , *چجوری بخونم* و *از چه کتاب هایی استفاده کنم* ندارم.

لطفا دوتان عزیز که همه استاد ما هستن مارو کمک کنن و از این بلا تکلیفی در بیارن ثواب داره.
در پناه حق

----------


## sinae2011

حالا کو تا 95؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Alfredo

*شما اگه الان شروع کنی که وسط راه تسمه پروانه پاره می کنی که برادر.از الان فقط یه درس اختصاصی مثل زیست و یه عمومی مثل ادبیات بیشتر بخون.همین.شما الان کنکور رو فراموش کن.امسال نهایی داری که فعلا برای شما مهمتر از کنکوره*

----------


## Ab0lfazl_97

سلام دوستان البته بگم هدف خودم بیشتر شیمی و زیسته. نه اینکه بخوام همه درس هارو امسال بخونم. فقط درس های اختصاصی رو.

همه بهم میگن زوده از الان تابستون رو عشق و حال کن ولی میترسم وقت نکنم دوم رو واسه کنکور بخونم.

----------


## Alfredo

> سلام دوستان البته بگم هدف خودم بیشتر شیمی و زیسته. نه اینکه بخوام همه درس هارو امسال بخونم. فقط درس های اختصاصی رو.
> 
> همه بهم میگن زوده از الان تابستون رو عشق و حال کن ولی میترسم وقت نکنم دوم رو واسه کنکور بخونم.


*وقت برای خوندن کنکور از تابستون سال سوم به اندازه کافی وجود داره.بازم میگم.شما باید تمام تلاشتو اونم از مهر بزاری برای هرچه بهتر دادن آمتحان های نهایی.حالا اگه خیلی اصرار به خوندن داری می تونی یه درس اختصاصی و یه عمومی رو بیشتر بخونی. خود دانی*

----------


## Ab0lfazl_97

> *وقت برای خوندن کنکور از تابستون سال سوم به اندازه کافی وجود داره.بازم میگم.شما باید تمام تلاشتو اونم از مهر بزاری برای هرچه بهتر دادن آمتحان های نهایی.حالا اگه خیلی اصرار به خوندن داری می تونی یه درس اختصاصی و یه عمومی رو بیشتر بخونی. خود دانی*


ممنون دوست عزیز.
فقط یه سوال: تاثیر معدل چقدره: من با معدل 17 یا 18 شانسی برای رشته پزشکی , دندون پزشکی و داروسازی در داشنگاه هایی نظیر دانشگاه شیراز دارم. معدل کلی تاثیر میذاره یا جزئی و درس به درس.

سایر دوستان هم مارو از مظراتشون محروم نکنن.

----------


## ahmad94

*برو المپیاد شرکت کن.و واسش دور خیز کن......*

----------


## Ab0lfazl_97

> *برو المپیاد شرکت کن.و واسش دور خیز کن......*


میشه بیشتر توضیح بدید یکم مطلبتون گنگه

----------


## moshvere pezeshki

با سلام وقت شما بخیر.شاگردان من در این تابستان سال دوم را به طور کامل برای کنکور می خوانند و دروس اختصاصی سال سوم را هم در این تابستان می خوانند. قدرت برنامه ریزی است که تعیین می کند شما در این تابستان چه چیزی را بدست آورید. شما بهتر است در این تابستان حتما حتما در مورد موارد زیر به اطلاعات کامل برسی و سپس یادبگیری که در کنکور چطور موفق بشی...

1.کنکور یعنی چی؟؟؟(خیلی ها می گن کنکور یک امتحانه 4 ساعته از درس های دوم تا چهارمه آیا واقعا همینه؟؟)
2.تست یعنی چی؟؟(خیلی ها منی گن یک سوال 4 گزینه ایی آیا واقعا همینه؟؟؟ یا اطلاعات بیشتری می توان راجع به تست کسب کرد؟؟)
3.برنامه ریزی برای مطالعه چگونه است؟ آیا برنامه ریزی یعنی اینکه ما صبح زود بیدار شیم و برای ثانیه ثانیه ی کارهامون هدف داشته باشیم؟؟؟
4.واقعا چه رشته ایی رو می خوای؟؟
5.سوالات کنکور مفهومی شدن یعنی چی؟
و ...

 در این سال ها که من با دانش آموزان دوم کار کرده ام به همه شان ثابت کردم که این تابستان است که شما را به موفقیت می رساند.
شما باید در این تابستان گوی سبقت را از دیگران بربایید.
البته نظر نهایی با خود شماست.
یک نکته ی مهم رو هیچوقت فراموش نکنید همیشه برای کسب نتیجه ایی بهتر از دیگران باید چند قدم از دیگران جلوتر باشید و چقدر خوبه که شما به این موضوع پی بردید.

منبع تمام این صحبت ها از کلبه ی مشاوره ی رضا جدیدی به نشانی زیر است.

مشاورتلفنی کنکور ورود به دانشگاه؛ارشد؛دکتری 09189580918

----------


## ahmad94

> *برو* *المپیاد* *شرکت کن.و واسش* *دور خیز** کن......*


*دوست عزیز جمله من دو کلمه کلیدی داره که فک نکنم نیاز به توضیح بیشتر باشه.. موفق باشی
*

----------


## helix

توکه علاقه داری درس بخونی به نظر من فوکوس کن رو همون شیمی وزیست با فیزیک سال اولت(اینه ها) اگه هم تونستی یه مروری کن رو عربی چون مرتبطن به هم....
پیش خوانی کنی خیلی بهتره برات :Yahoo (50): چون تو باید معدل نهاییت بالا باشه که افت دومتو جبران کنه... :Yahoo (114):

----------


## hosseinf1

از الان برای کنکور زوده
فعلا باید به امتحان نهایی توجه کنی
چون ممکنه تا 95 تاثیرش خیلی بیشتر از اینی که هست بشه
در واقع امتحان نهایی خودش مثل یه کنکور می مونه
برای سال سوم سعی کن تا مطالب رو خوب و تشریحی و کامل یاد بگیری تا بعدا از تابستون سال بعد راحت تر برای کنکور بخونی

----------


## Ab0lfazl_97

سلام دوستان گلم

من تصمیمو گرفتم که سه درس زیست , شیمی و ریاضی رو بخونم این تابستون. میخوام از فردا شروع کنم.
کسی میتونه بهم بگه چجوری این درس هارو تقسیم بندی کنم؟ و از چه کتاب های آموزشی استفاده کنم؟ کلا یه برنامه واسه 4 ساعت مطالعه در روز میخوام.

نظر دوستانی که میگن از الان زوده برام محترمه. فقط من میخوام تو کنکور موفق بشم و بتونم یکی از رشته های پزشکی یا دندون پزشکی یا داروسازی برم. متاسفانه این سه درس رو اگه تابستون نخونم مطمئنم سوم خیلی منو با مشکل مواجه میکنن.

----------


## iSalar

ببین آقا اابوالفضل به این ک بعضیا میگن از الان واسه کنکور نخوون اشتباه محضه
الان ک 94ایا کنکور دادن نوبت توئه 
رتبه یک تجربی هم گفته بود من از دوم ب طور جدی واسه کنکور شروع کردم
امتحانات نهاییتم فراموش نکن

----------


## Ab0lfazl_97

> ببین آقا اابوالفضل به این ک بعضیا میگن از الان واسه کنکور نخوون اشتباه محضه
> الان ک 94ایا کنکور دادن نوبت توئه 
> رتبه یک تجربی هم گفته بود من از دوم ب طور جدی واسه کنکور شروع کردم
> امتحانات نهاییتم فراموش نکن


ممنون داداش هدفم همینه چون تو این گرما نه میخوام برم بیرون نه جایی میخوام یه مطالعه هم کرده باشم. درس های پایمو حداقل میخوام بخونم تا سال بعد لنگ نزنم. چون خودت میدونی پایه درس ها مرتبطه

----------


## iSalar

> ممنون داداش هدفم همینه چون تو این گرما نه میخوام برم بیرون نه جایی میخوام یه مطالعه هم کرده باشم. درس های پایمو حداقل میخوام بخونم تا سال بعد لنگ نزنم. چون خودت میدونی پایه درس ها مرتبطه


دقیقا
از الان از رو الگو تست بزن واسه زیستت واسه شیمی هم از مبتکران تو این تابستون لاقعل بتونی زیست و شیمی و فیزیک ریاضی تو قوی کنی

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

شما بایس از اول سال شروع میکردید اونم جدی حالا ک نکردی از الان استارت نزنی باختی اونم بد جور

----------


## Yeganehp

> دقیقا
> از الان از رو الگو تست بزن واسه زیستت واسه شیمی هم از مبتکران تو این تابستون لاقعل بتونی زیست و شیمی و فیزیک ریاضی تو قوی کنی
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> شما بایس از اول سال شروع میکردید اونم جدی حالا ک نکردی از الان استارت نزنی باختی اونم بد جور


داداش فازت چيه؟؟ باختي بدجور چي ميگه؟؟؟؟ من الان يه عالمه كنكوري ميشناسم كه همين الانشم هنو شروع نكردن تا هفته پيش كيش بودن پاشون نرسيده بود تهران ٢باره تا اخر تابستون رفتن شمال دومي ها كه جاي خود دارن ديگه!!!! الانم شروع كنه خيليم عاليهههه منم اول سال اصن تو اين فازا نبودم......

----------


## the great aziz

ببین من خودم به این نتیجه رسیدم که حتی اگه این تابستون شروع نکنی عقب نموندی ولی اگه با یه برنامه3 الی 4 ساعته در روز پیش بری خیلی جلو افتادی.
به نظرم لزوما  تست  هم چندان نزدی مهم نیست.
مهم اینه که اون درسایی که امسال یاد نگرفتیو کامل تو تابستان یاد بگیری و مشکلی نداشته باشی.این طور شد برو سراغ تست
ریاضی:
اگه جزوه خوب نداری و کتاب آموزش میخوای:آموزش ریاضی2 الگو
تست:ریاضی 2 الگو
زیست سال دوم:
برای درسنامه  از خیلی سبز استفاده کن و برای تست از نشر الگو
شیمی:
کتاب 2 جلدی تست شیمی 2 مبتکران رو بگیر توش آموزش هم داره.
فیزیک:
برای آموزش و تست الگو
البته بازم میگم آموزش ها برای کساییه که جزوه خوبی ندارن و درس رو هم درست یاد نگرفتن
اینم بگم که مشکلاتت تو عربی رو هم حل کن چون سال بعد بهش نیاز خواهی داشت ولی تست نزن.
بهتره 4 ساعتت رو توی دوتا درس بزاری.
فیزیک رو حتماا یاد بگیر چون تو پیش بهش نیاز داری(تست نزدی اشکال نداره) امّا تمرکز تستت رو روی فصل 5و6 بذار چون فکر کنم خیلی بعدا ازش نیست.البته فصل 1 در کل فصل مهمی نیست ولی حتما این تابستون کار این فصلو با تست کامل ببند. 
ریاضی هم تابعو خیلی خوب یاد بگیر.

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> توکه علاقه داری درس بخونی به نظر من فوکوس کن رو همون شیمی وزیست با فیزیک سال اولت(اینه ها) اگه هم تونستی یه مروری کن رو عربی چون مرتبطن به هم....


فیزیک سال اول رو مطلقا نباید تابستون دوم خوند و وقتش تابستون سومه.یادت میره حتی اگه خیلی خوب یاد بگیری

----------


## iSalar

> داداش فازت چيه؟؟ باختي بدجور چي ميگه؟؟؟؟ من الان يه عالمه كنكوري ميشناسم كه همين الانشم هنو شروع نكردن تا هفته پيش كيش بودن پاشون نرسيده بود تهران ٢باره تا اخر تابستون رفتن شمال دومي ها كه جاي خود دارن ديگه!!!! الانم شروع كنه خيليم عاليهههه منم اول سال اصن تو اين فازا نبودم......


فاز ماز سرم نمیشه  :Yahoo (94): 
اون یه عالمه کنکوری هدف ندارن یعنی چی ؟ یعنی آخرش میرن* دانشگاه آزاد واحد کابل* بعله ، من منظورم اونایی هس ک *رشته های top* میخوان

----------


## Ab0lfazl_97

ممنون عزیزان

تقریبا همه ی کتاب های کمک آموزشی رو داره کتابخونه محلمون. اگه کتابا ویرایش یکی دوسال قبل باشن قابل استفاده اند؟

----------


## ali761

> دقیقا
> از الان از رو الگو تست بزن واسه زیستت واسه شیمی هم از مبتکران تو این تابستون لاقعل بتونی زیست و شیمی و فیزیک ریاضی تو قوی کنی
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> شما بایس از اول سال شروع میکردید اونم جدی حالا ک نکردی از الان استارت نزنی باختی اونم بد جور


شما هم دیر شروع کردید!باید از سوم راهنمایی شروع میکردید!حتی بایداول ابتدایی یه دور کتابای کنکور رو میخوندید!
واسه کنکور اصل اصلش بعد امتحان نهایی هاست!قبلش یه کم کارتو داری راحت تر میکنی وگرنه واسه رشته های تاپ و رتبه های تاپ هم همون یکسال رو به شرطه اینکه پیوسته و خوب و با کیفیتو کمیت مطالعه کنی امکان هست!حتی شما یه دور صفحات اخر شیمی مبتکران رو ورق بزن!اونجا هم به این موضوع اشاره کرده!
شما هنوز سال اولید و اگه از الان اینقد سخت گیریکنید تا سال کنکور چیزی ازتون باقی نمیمونه!

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> میشه بیشتر توضیح بدید یکم مطلبتون گنگه


المپیاد یعنی اینکه یه درس و شاید 2-3تا درس رو مفهومی تر و عمقی تر و پیشرفته تر از سطح مدرسه و کنکور بخونید!

----------


## Amin ZD

ببین داداش 
تو کنکور رو بزار کنار بشین دوم رو مو به مو بخون! 
تستای دومو بزن
واسه معدل هم از اول مهر برنامه بریز 
بعد شروع سوم به هیچ عنوان !به هیچ عنوان تا تابستون 94 برنگرد دوم و بخون (یعنی تو سال سوم بیخیال دوم و اول شو ! اینا رو یا این تابستون بخون یا تابستون بعد)
یکمی هم با مطالب سال 4 آشنا شو (مثلا من دارم دینامیک سال 4 میخونم )

----------


## iSalar

> شما هم دیر شروع کردید!باید از سوم راهنمایی شروع میکردید!حتی بایداول ابتدایی یه دور کتابای کنکور رو میخوندید!
> واسه کنکور اصل اصلش بعد امتحان نهایی هاست!قبلش یه کم کارتو داری راحت تر میکنی وگرنه واسه رشته های تاپ و رتبه های تاپ هم همون یکسال رو به شرطه اینکه پیوسته و خوب و با کیفیتو کمیت مطالعه کنی امکان هست!حتی شما یه دور صفحات اخر شیمی مبتکران رو ورق بزن!اونجا هم به این موضوع اشاره کرده!
> شما هنوز سال اولید و اگه از الان اینقد سخت گیریکنید تا سال کنکور چیزی ازتون باقی نمیمونه!


ببینید حرف شما میدونید شبیه ب چی میمونه؟شبیه ب این میمونه ک مثلا شما میگید " *مبادا مبادا تو طول سال تحصیلی درس بخونیدااا ترم آخر که یک یا دو روز ب امتاحانا وقت میدونید اون موقع بخونید*" این جملرو هیچ کس قبول نمیکنه ، فرمایش شما هم همینطوریه !!! تو طول سال اونقدر وقت اضافی هست که به جای اینکه اونا رو به بطالت سبری کنیم بشینیم چهارتا تست زیست بزنیم خووو!!!!

راستی شیمی 2 ؟ یا ؟؟ چون من جلد دومشو دارم صفحات اول آخرشم خوندم ولی چیزی ندیدم ممنون  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## ali761

> ببینید حرف شما میدونید شبیه ب چی میمونه؟شبیه ب این میمونه ک مثلا شما میگید " *مبادا مبادا تو طول سال تحصیلی درس بخونیدااا ترم آخر که یک یا دو روز ب امتاحانا وقت میدونید اون موقع بخونید*" این جملرو هیچ کس قبول نمیکنه ، فرمایش شما هم همینطوریه !!! تو طول سال اونقدر وقت اضافی هست که به جای اینکه اونا رو به بطالت سبری کنیم بشینیم چهارتا تست زیست بزنیم خووو!!!!
> 
> راستی شیمی 2 ؟ یا ؟؟ چون من جلد دومشو دارم صفحات اول آخرشم خوندم ولی چیزی ندیدم ممنون


من نمیگم طول سال رو بیکار بمون و هیچی نخون.بهوظیفه ی دانش آموزیت عمل کن!درسهارو خوبیاد بگیر و مفهومی کارکن!تست هم بزن!اما وارد جو و استرس کنکورنشو!
شیمی 3 رو گفتم!نمیدونم تو شیمی 2 هم نوشته یا نه!!!

----------


## iSalar

> من نمیگم طول سال رو بیکار بمون و هیچی نخون.بهوظیفه ی دانش آموزیت عمل کن!درسهارو خوبیاد بگیر و مفهومی کارکن!تست هم بزن!اما وارد جو و استرس کنکورنشو!
> شیمی 3 رو گفتم!نمیدونم تو شیمی 2 هم نوشته یا نه!!!


خوب منم همینو میگم دیگه تو طول سایت مفهمومی بخون و تست بزن  :Yahoo (1): 
ایشالله شیمی 3رم سال دیگه میخرم  :Yahoo (94):  اون موقع خبرشو میدم

----------


## Ab0lfazl_97

سلام دوباره رفقا. نماز روزه قبول
توی سایت مبتکران بودم الان از اونجایی که همه واسه شیمی مبتکران رو مناسب میدونن. ولی تو سایت 4 تا کتاب پیدا کردم. نمیدونم کدومشون مناسب اوضاع و احوال منه لطفا راهنمایی کنید.

کتاب پرسش های چهارگزینه ای شیمی 2 - جلد اول

کتاب پرسش های چهارگزینه ای شیمی 2 - جلد دوم

کتاب فیل شیمی 2

کتاب آموزش شیمی (2) به همراه CD

در پناه حق

----------


## iSalar

> سلام دوباره رفقا. نماز روزه قبول
> توی سایت مبتکران بودم الان از اونجایی که همه واسه شیمی مبتکران رو مناسب میدونن. ولی تو سایت 4 تا کتاب پیدا کردم. نمیدونم کدومشون مناسب اوضاع و احوال منه لطفا راهنمایی کنید.
> 
> کتاب پرسش های چهارگزینه ای شیمی 2 - جلد اول
> 
> کتاب پرسش های چهارگزینه ای شیمی 2 - جلد دوم
> 
> کتاب فیل شیمی 2
> 
> ...


هر دوتایی اولی رو باید بخری
2 فصل اول تو یه کتابه 3 فصل بقیه تو اون یکی کتاب

----------


## Ab0lfazl_97

> هر دوتایی اولی رو باید بخری
> 2 فصل اول تو یه کتابه 3 فصل بقیه تو اون یکی کتاب


ممنون سالار. فقط اون دوتا که گفتی آموزش و درسنامه دارن؟؟ اون فیل چیه؟
فقط یه سوال دیگه: نیازی به مطالعه کتاب درسی با این کتاب ها است؟ این کتابا کاملن یا با کتاب درسی کامل میشن؟

----------


## iSalar

> ممنون سالار. فقط اون دوتا که گفتی آموزش و درسنامه دارن؟؟ اون فیل چیه؟
> فقط یه سوال دیگه: نیازی به مطالعه کتاب درسی با این کتاب ها است؟ این کتابا کاملن یا با کتاب درسی کامل میشن؟


اون دوتا کتاب کتابای تست هستن یعنی درسنامه هم دارن اولشون ، من فعلا نخریدمش یعنی فقط جلد دومشو دارم نمیدونم با کتاب کامل میشن یا نه ! نمیدونم
فیل هم بیشتر به درد کسایی میخوره که میخوان جمع بندی کنن یعنی مطالب کتاب و نکات مهمشو آورده تو این کتاب کسایی ک وقت کمی دارن بتونن بخونن البته تست هم داره ولی کم

----------

